# Stihl Ms290 -- max. bar length



## Shaun (Jun 11, 2011)

I currently am running the saw with a 16" bar. Have a few big oaks that I need to cut up and was looking to see what the biggest bar any of you are running with success. Anyone using a 24" bar or is everybody maxed out at 20"?


----------



## smokinj (Jun 11, 2011)

20 inch with a Full skip tooth chain will work. 24 will be way to big of a bar.


----------



## TreePointer (Jun 11, 2011)

In oak, 20" max is feasible if you have the time and don't lean on it.

Otherwise, see if any of your local rental/hardware stores has a 70cc+ saw you can get for a day or weekend.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 11, 2011)

I run a 20" with full chisel on my 029. Seems OK to me, but I wouldn't go any longer. The guys who run pro saws would probably think that my saw cuts too slow with this setup, but it works finebfor me. My 029 is the biggest saw I have ever owned so I may not know just how slow it is this way.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 12, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I run a 20" with full chisel on my 029. Seems OK to me, but I wouldn't go any longer. The guys who run pro saws would probably think that my saw cuts too slow with this setup, but it works finebfor me. My 029 is the biggest saw I have ever owned so I may not know just how slow it is this way.



Give the skip a shot some time you will hold higher rpm's . They make a semi as well.


----------



## amateur cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

MS 290 also has an anemic oiler, the 029 was a little better. Be very careful to make sure the longer chain is getting enough oil. The best adj. I found was all the way maxed, & just a slight part of a turn back. I don't think the oiler will handle the 24" bar, it's marginal for the 20". As Jay said, full skip chain, & go easy, you should be OK. A C


----------



## Shaun (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the info.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jun 12, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And more importantly you will sharpen half the teeth.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a skip chain. I felt that it worked better when I switched to full chisel. As I said. I am happy with it as it is, but it may not meet the expectations of those who have the $$$ to use pro saws for firewood.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 13, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I have a skip chain. I felt that it worked better when I switched to full chisel. As I said. I am happy with it as it is, but it may not meet the expectations of those who have the $$$ to use pro saws for firewood.



I can tell you even a pro saw cuts faster Example 32inch on a 460 is faster with full skip. If it doesnt work for you then it doesnt work for you!


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jun 13, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I have a skip chain. I felt that it worked better when I switched to full chisel. As I said. I am happy with it as it is, but it may not meet the expectations of those who have the $$$ to use pro saws for firewood.



Did you switch to a full comp chisel bit?  Or skip chisel bit?


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 13, 2011)

Full comp chisel.


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 13, 2011)

I have had some revelations about this. I use a 290 as all 290s are sold here in the NW, a 20" bar, 3/8 chain, and full comp safety chain. You can special order something else but this is the normal setup from the dealer. It works great on our softwoods and relatively soft hardwoods. I bought a second chain, a skip chain, to use as a backup since I only sharpen at home. So I will swap between skip and full comp every time. The skip doesn't cut any faster in my experience, the saw's rpms are determined by me and how much I may feed the log to the saw. 

The reason that my future chains will be skip chains is that it is much much faster to sharpen the skip chains. The life of a sharpening (amount of wood cut between sharpenings) seems to be no different whether skip or full.

Also, as to the oiler. Well I switched brands to walmarts supertech bar and chain oil which is thinner than poulan b&C oil. Now the 290 oiler is a polluter, I go through nearly a full oil tank with each fuel tank. I had to back it off in fact. 

I wouldn't go to a 24" bar unless it was a special occasion bar. Be ready to spend some time carefully feeding the log so as not to lug the saw. Seriously though, are you cutting a tree bigger than 40" across? You know that you can cut from both sides don't you? We have big trees in the NW and by cutting from both sides I have yet to wish for a bigger bar. If I regularly needed something bigger than a 20" bar then I would jump up to a 70+cc saw.


----------



## Shaun (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the info. I ended up going with a 20" bar and will give a full chain a try. If that doesn't do it, than I will look into a skip chain.


----------



## Kenster (Jun 13, 2011)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> I wouldn't go to a 24" bar unless it was a *special occasion bar*..



You mean to be used....like... for cuttin' firewood for your wife's birthday present?


I've often wondered what size bar my MS390 with muffler mod could handle.  I've been very happy with the way it zips through oak and hickory with a 16 inch bar.   And oak and hickory are all I have to cut.

I figure it's good for at least a few more inches over a 290 but don't know for sure.

So far the 16 inch bar, working both sides has done the trick though just barely a couple of times.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 14, 2011)

Kenster said:
			
		

> Highbeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



modd 390 would pull 25-28 full skip.


----------



## Kenster (Jun 14, 2011)

I need to find a tutorial on the various types of chains out there.   I've only ever used the basic "safety" chain.   Full skip, comp, half, chisel....
No idea, really, about what all that means.  I think full skip means that every other cutter on the chain is missing?


----------



## Thistle (Jun 14, 2011)

Skip is every 3rd tooth missing.Highly recommended for bars 24" & longer,really goes through the big stuff quick.Works like 20 or 24 tooth ripping blades cutting thick or green treated planks on your table saw.Plenty of space to clear the chips.Full chisel (with skip on longer bars) is all I use.Its the best in 'clean wood' & wood thats not been skidded across the dirt etc.Cuts faster than any other chain,not recommended for novices because its quite aggressive & can lead to greater risk of kickback if you're not used to it.FC also dulls quicker though.Semi Chisel isnt as fast but holds an edge a bit longer.


----------



## Kenster (Jun 14, 2011)

Anything to be gained by running a 16 inch skip, or is there such a thing?


----------



## Thistle (Jun 14, 2011)

I've never seen it ready made.20" & longer only.Any saw shop would make a few loops for you I'd imagine though.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 14, 2011)

Kenster said:
			
		

> Anything to be gained by running a 16 inch skip, or is there such a thing?




No skip is really for a larger bar that is under powerd! Some like less teeth so it is quicker to sharpen but not enough on a 16inch to even worry about it. If you have the hp the more teeth the faster the cut.


----------



## Thistle (Jun 14, 2011)

It takes me like 2 minutes to sharpen that wee Echo,the others a bit longer  :lol:


----------



## smokinj (Jun 14, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> It takes me like 2 minutes to sharpen that wee Echo,the others a bit longer  :lol:



lol my 192 pretty quick and do use it alot more now days. Less gas and oil easy to carry, but been cutting at the house for a while now. Tuesday its 880 time!


----------



## Thistle (Jun 14, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love using that little thing on smaller stuff myself,Jay.So nice even though its not as quick.Weight difference really helped early last week during that heatwave.
I bit the bullet (been watching & saving for quite a while) grabbed a nice strong Husky 288XP 24" bar with the "7th mount" anti-vibe front stiffening spring on ebay Saturday & a very good matching full wrap handlebar from dealer in BC Canada today.They should arrive in a few days,cant wait to put it through the paces.I'll give a 'review' here after getting things sorted out. :coolgrin: The 3120XP is on indefinete hold for now,unless I win LOTTO of course  :lol:


----------



## smokinj (Jun 14, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not good with the huskys what cc's is it?


----------



## Thistle (Jun 14, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



87cc. 12500 free speed rated for up to 48" bar.16.3pounds dry.The 390XP (5.4cid/88cc 6.5HP) is current comparable model.Should be a strong mofo lol

Plus its got decompression valve,which my 475 doesnt.Almost killed me last winter haha.I've noticed about 1/2 of the used 87/88/94 cc Husky's have the decomp valves & 1/2 dont for some reason.All new ones have for a while though.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 14, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Small block if you will.  ;-)


----------



## Thistle (Jun 14, 2011)

Looked at a couple 2100/2101's also, 6.0 cid/100cc but couldnt find one that I liked.Either beat to death & a basketcase or all restored & more $$ than new comparable model.Parts dont seem to be as available for those models as either smaller or larger ones for some odd reason.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 14, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Looked at a couple 2100/2101's also, 6.0 cid/100cc but couldnt find one that I liked.Either beat to death & a basketcase or all restored & more $$ than new comparable model.Parts dont seem to be as available for those models as either smaller or larger ones for some odd reason.



Not alot of them out there. 076 or 084 can be had....But that 288 should do well!


----------



## Thistle (Jun 14, 2011)

Still wouldnt mind having a 090,Mac SP 125 to round out the stable sometime.Those are bringing top $$$ I've noticed,demand is quite high now.I'm not much of a mechanic,basic change parts sure but wont attempt a complete rebuild.Its not much more to buy a decent strong runner (who cares about cosmetics) than a box of parts most of the time.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 14, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Still wouldnt mind having a 090,Mac SP 125 to round out the stable sometime.Those are bringing top $$$ I've noticed,demand is quite high now.I'm not much of a mechanic,basic change parts sure but wont attempt a complete rebuild.Its not much more to buy a decent strong runner (who cares about cosmetics) than a box of parts most of the time.



How much on the 288?


----------



## Thistle (Jun 14, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Approx $570 for that & the very good full wrap handlebar including UPS shipping & insurance.390XP new is $1200-1250 counting local taxes with same option.The past 6 months or so 288's been going for  $400 in rough shape to over $650 excellent.Should be a fun project to make things easier.Gonna see about hot rodding it also  :coolgrin:


----------



## smokinj (Jun 14, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That I can help with!  :coolhmm:


----------



## Thistle (Jun 14, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a bunch :coolsmile:  Jay. I'll be sending you PM's when I have questions about what,where etc.


----------

